# The Shortcliff Series - Leicestershire [Nov 2016]



## elhomer12 (Nov 30, 2016)

Well, here's my first ever report on here 

The Shortcliff Brook runs from the Leicestershire countryside, and ultimately, after merging into other watercourses, flows into the town of Loughborough. Along its course the brook flows beneath the M1 motorway, and as a result is joined by several smaller motorway drains along its course. This stretch of the M1 was opened in the mid-'60s, so I would assume most of this is from about that period as well.

I've named it 'The Shortcliff Series', which as you may have guessed, is a series of short culverts in this area, taking the brook under quarry workings, the M1 itself, an A road from a junction, and finally under a former railway line. I wasn't initially expecting this to be report-wrorthy, I just went out for a mooch to test the new lenser, but after discovering more nearby I thought it'd make a nice report joined up. Anyway, onwards...






The Brook flows from the west





It's met by this 3ft pipe, which takes it under quarry workings for about 100m






After following the pipe to the other side, the brook once again opens up for about 150m as it winds through a wooded area. 










A couple of these things were just beside the brook itself. UrbanCaving says he thinks its a marker for a water main










At this point the brook curves around and drops down into a chamber to pass under the motorway

Now into the first explorable culvert...

























After this culvert the brook follows the motorway for about 500m, with a few smaller motorway drains joining onto it along the way. Afterwards the brook again drops down into another culvert, but 6ft this time! This one was explored in reverse, starting at the outfall.





Here a section of concrete (I presume) has collapsed or been eroded away beneath the brook... I made sure not to fall into it 





















...and last but not least, a little railway culvert about 50m downstream from the outfall of the above culvert. A little stoopy this time but at least its not RCP again










From this onwards the brook flows towards loughborough, with Harvester culvert being just over 1km downstream.

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## krela (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi and welcome. 

These probably aren't everyone's cup of tea but I find bits of civil engineering like this quite interesting. Thanks for posting.


----------



## elhomer12 (Nov 30, 2016)

krela said:


> Hi and welcome.
> 
> These probably aren't everyone's cup of tea but I find bits of civil engineering like this quite interesting. Thanks for posting.



Cheers  Not the most impressive drains but thought I'd post it anyway since there's a section for it


----------



## ajarb (Nov 30, 2016)

The marker is Leicester Water Works (LWW) and is a Valve (V) on a 15inch main with the cover located 4 feet from the marker.


----------



## elhomer12 (Nov 30, 2016)

ajarb said:


> The marker is Leicester Water Works (LWW) and is a Valve (V) on a 15inch main with the cover located 4 feet from the marker.



I did have a feeling LWW was Leicester Water Works, but wasn't sure. There was a concrete block with a hole in it which looked like the type you'd find a valve below too, probably 4ft away, haha. There was another marker nearby which I think had a C on it, any idea what that could've been?


----------



## ajarb (Nov 30, 2016)

elhomer12 said:


> I did have a feeling LWW was Leicester Water Works, but wasn't sure. There was a concrete block with a hole in it which looked like the type you'd find a valve below too, probably 4ft away, haha. There was another marker nearby which I think had a C on it, any idea what that could've been?



Never seen a 'C' not sure what that would be, the ones you tend to see are:

'FH' Fire Hydrant (normally yellow painted posts but not always)
'V' Valve
'SV' Service Valve (basically the same as 'V')
'AV' Air Valve
'WO' Washout


----------



## elhomer12 (Nov 30, 2016)

ajarb said:


> Never seen a 'C' not sure what that would be, the ones you tend to see are:
> 
> 'FH' Fire Hydrant (normally yellow painted posts but not always)
> 'V' Valve
> ...



I think it was C but not too sure as I didn't get any pics of it. Thanks for the info though


----------



## thorfrun (Nov 30, 2016)

Great set of pics followed by epicly nerdy chat......love it lol


----------



## fluffy5518 (Dec 1, 2016)

Different and interesting ! Now what we want is more, more, more !☺


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 2, 2016)

Very good for your first post, and well documented. The pictures are spot-on.


----------



## nealey13 (Dec 31, 2016)

You learn sommat everyday, I've been long that brook and culvert loads of times in my 51 years being on this earth and I never knew that it was called "Shortciff", we always called it "Along The brook or over Tolleys (Hurst farm)" and we always knew where we meant. I used it many a time escaping the game keeper from De lisles estate at night, lol.
Many thanks for the enlightenment.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2016)

Great first report.Very interesting.


----------



## elhomer12 (Jan 1, 2017)

nealey13 said:


> You learn sommat everyday, I've been long that brook and culvert loads of times in my 51 years being on this earth and I never knew that it was called "Shortciff", we always called it "Along The brook or over Tolleys (Hurst farm)" and we always knew where we meant. I used it many a time escaping the game keeper from De lisles estate at night, lol.
> Many thanks for the enlightenment.



Usually with drains the finder, or at least first person to report them names it. I decided to keep it all rather fitting, and name it after the brook itself, which at least google calls 'Shortcliff Brook'


----------

